

Ask HN: How to get started with start-ups? - gkelly

I'm a computer science grad currently working on a government contract, but I want to get into the world of start-ups.<p>Should I try and start my own? What if I don't have any ideas?<p>Should I join an existing start-up? How do I find one that's looking?<p>How did you get started with start-ups?
======
nreece
I would recommend you a simple three-fold approach:

1\. Think of an existing Web application that you like a lot

2\. Think of a feature it's either missing or something that can be simplified
in the app

3\. Build a stripped-down version of the app in your spare time as a side
project. Launch, gather feedback & analytics, improve, repeat.

This approach will solve your concern with finding the idea and executing it
with limited resources.

------
andyjdavis
Build something/anything and put it on the web. It almost doesn't matter what.
Aim for something where you can build a kind of working version in a week or
two. Do NOT launch into 6 months of development before making it public as
your initial ideas will almost inevitably be wrong.

If you get no users, why? Fix that and repeat. If you get unhappy users, why?
Fix that and repeat. If you realize the initial idea is incurably broken throw
it away in favour of something better.

You may have no ideas but once you start you'll suddenly have lots.

------
wjr
Start small.

Build something you`re passionate about, and go through all the phases: market
research > product outline > dev/design > test > release > marketing

See what works, what doesn`t and most important have fun building it.

Small projects like: <http://umbrellatoday.com/> or <http://bouldr.net> are
the best thing to start off with, gain experience and network the hell out the
local tech/biz community.

Good luck and have fun!

------
sugarcode
One option you have is to look at portfolio companies for the major VC's to
see if they are looking for developers and are tackling problems that are
interesting to you. Some examples:

<http://jobs.sequoiacap.com/> <http://www.usvp.com/> <http://jobs.kpcb.com/>

This would get your foot in the door of the "world of start-ups" without
taking the plunge of doing your own thing.

------
aditya
The answer depends on if you know what you want to do. If there's an idea
you're passionate about, go ahead and build it.

If you don't have an idea or need help building it (design, programming,
business) - go work for a funded startup that pays market rate, learn as much
as you can, save up some cash, network like crazy and leave when you're ready
to start on your own, but make sure not to burn any bridges.

------
chrischen
You can join my startup! Flixa.tv. Indie film online distribution startup.
Click on my name for email. I'm looking for a technical cofounder.

